# Small Catering Company POS System



## g3 catering (May 29, 2012)

Any recomendations out there on a user friendly system to track inventory, food cost, billing etc....? I run a small catering firm in a private corporation and do not have time to manually input inventories, just wondering what is available right now.


----------



## g3 catering (May 29, 2012)

I should have just used the search function alot of good info there.


----------

